# Uk Liquids



## Allan (28/3/14)

I have a mate coming in from the UK next week. Are there any good liquids that I should ask him to get for me?


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

@Allan , here is a link to a thread that might help you.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/e-joose-from-the-uk.1039/#post-19130

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (28/3/14)

TylerD said:


> @Allan , here is a link to a thread that might help you.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/e-joose-from-the-uk.1039/#post-19130



Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

This should help too 

http://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=338376

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (28/3/14)

I enjoy the house of liquids "cigar de paris" juice. It is a nice cigar with an almond undertone. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------

